# Growling Doe



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

So I had a fun question.
Does your doe (or any goat gender) growl?
We have a doe who growls. Not grunts, moans, maas, or bleats, GROWLS!
She usual does it when a dog is near (she hates dogs), and the first time we heard it we thought it was the dog. She also does it sometimes when she's bullying another goat away from a hay pile.

It's kind of funny because it's such an intimidating sound to come from a goat. 

So, does your goat growl?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I have a couple of old sisters who growl! Mostly at grain time.


----------



## Thesoapmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep. But is a doe thing. Nubians like to do it. Especially the queen. Maybe that is why they are the queen. It is a sign of dominance and the other goats realize. This girl means business so I should back off. I have a couple that growl, sometimes to get my attention when they see something they think I should be paying attention to. It is a sign of alarm to other goats, like------------"beware danger will robinson danger"


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It's not just a doe thing. I have a wether that growls all the time. He growls at any strangers that come on our property, but unfortunately the naughty goat also growls at my husband. He gets in trouble, but he growls all the same. Thankfully he's all growl and no butt. A nice scratch usually encourages him to be less cranky, and if that doesn't work then a smack on the nose reminds him to be respectful even when he's in a bad mood.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, my dominant does growl at the other goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

My herd queen growls at the other does when they eat, and my buck does it to my wethers. So, just a dominance thing I guess. 

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol they can be hilarious that's for sure!

We have a couple that growl when eating grain or hay. What's so funny is, one of the 4mo doelings does it! Her mom and adopted mom <she was a quad> are both the adult does who growl!
It's so hilarious hearing her in the feeder growling and making bullying moves with her ears while she is chowing down! Yes, those ears tell the others to move away! Of course she's learning that when I am there, I don't put up with bullying! But she still growls at them lol


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I've had a doe sort of growl, but she seemed content and in that context it was like a cat purring or a dog "shnurging" while being cuddled. 
I also have a doeling who can wup-wup-wup like a buck!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

My doe Molly will growl if she doesn't think she's getting her own way about something. Really surprised me the first time she did it.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

My 2 y.o. doe growls at our Australian Shepard pup when she gets too rambunctious. My older buck occasionally does it to the younger one when there's a doe in heat near by.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, they get nasty at times when they want something super bad and sure let others know about it, LOL.


----------

